# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  تعلم الفرق بين اللهجة البريطانية و اللهجة الامريكية

## MiSteR LoNeLy

هنالك اختلاف في لفظ الحروف والكمات بل أيضاً حتى في مخارج الحروف. ومن أمثل ذلك كلمة
stop نقرؤها بالانجليزية (ستوب) وبالأمريكاني (ستاااااااب) أي الواو تصبح ألفا

مثال آخر:

تعمد اللهجة البريطانية إلى عدم لفظ حرف اللآر R

عندما يأتي قبلها حرف صائت. أمثلة:

far, near, here, for, core, shore

تقرؤها على التوالي كما يلي:
فا، نييي، هي يي، فون كو، شو


أما الأمريكية فيتم لفظ الحرف R بصورة مفخمة و ظاهرة

4-أما من حيث المعاني والتعابير ، فيوجد هنالك اختلافات في استخدام الكلمات


الاختلافات بين الإنجليزية البريطانية .. والإنجليزية الأميركية .. من حيث :

1) الأرقام :

يقرأ البريطانيون الأرقام ويكتبونها مضيفين لها حرف الجر ( و ) مثل

مئة وستة وستين
one hundred and sixty-two

- ألفان وثلاثة
two thousand and three

بينما في اللهجة الأميركية فهم يحذفون حرف الجر ( و ) مثل

two thousand three

على الرغم من أن استخدام ( و ) شائع أيضاً .

وتنطبق القاعدة عند نطق الألوف والملايين ..
سيقرأها المتحدث البريطاني بهذه الطريقة

"four hundred and thirteen thousand"

بينما ينطقها الاميركي بصورة أبسط

"four hundred thirteen thousand"

ويعتبر قراءة الرقم بهذه الصورة ..

"four hundred and thirteen thousand" .

غير صحيح وفقاً للجمعيات الرياضية الأميركية .


في امريكا تنطق الكسور .. مثل

513.7

"five hundred thirteen and seven tenths"

بينما في بريطانيا .. تقرأ

"five hundred and thirteen point seven".


يستعمل البريطانيون عادة كلمات للتعبير عن الصفر .. مثل

"zero", "nought", or "oh"

ويستخدم الاميركيون بكثرة مصطلح .. zero


2) استخدام الأزمنة :

في الإنجليزية البريطانية .. يستخدمون زمن المضارع المستمر للتعبير عن حدث

وقع في الماضي القريب باستخدام already , just , and yet

وفي الأميركية يستخدمون زمن المضارع المستمر للتعبير عن حقيقة معينة

أو الماضي البسيط للتعبير عن التوقع ..

وقد شاع هذا الأسلوب فقط منذ الثلاثين سنة الماضية

"Have you done your homework yet?" / "Did you do your homework yet?"

"I've just got home." / "I just got home

"I've already eaten." / "I already ate


في بريطانيا .. يستخدم الفعلين

have got or have

للتعبير عن الملكية

والفعلين

have got to and have to

كأفعال المودلز للتعبير عن الضرورة أو الحاجة


وفي الإنجليزية الأميركية .. يستخدم الفعل got

بشكل غير رسمي للتعبير عن هذه المعاني ..

"I got two cars,"

"I got to go

----------


## بياض الثلج

> two thousand three


america langueges is easyer than british

thanks mr,lonley. for this information

----------


## النجمةالبيضاء

السلام عليكم ار ان مجهودكم رائع من بداية التسجيل والمواضيع الهمة عن جد تسلم اديكم وربنا يبارك لكم  تمنياتى لكم بالتوفيق :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## النجمة البيضاء

مشكور :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):

----------


## النجمة البيضاء

تسلمو يارب تكونه فى تقدم :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):

----------


## نسمة الحياة

مشكو ر :Icon29:

----------


## نسمة الحياة

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## نسمة الحياة

اتمنى لكم التوفيق والنجاح واتمنى ان تعرضو الروابط  بعد المشاركة الثانية :Icon3:  :Icon3:  :Icon3:

----------


## نسمة الحياة

ياجماعة عن جدمحتاجه اشوف الرابط :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):

----------

